# How old is too old to be an apprentice



## mike1986 (Aug 3, 2017)

I am hoping to get opinons based on experience. I am in the Army and have been for 11 years. I will be getting out next year and I am considering going into plumbing or HVAC. I do have concerns that being 31 when I get out I will be viewed as too old to be an apprentice. Please let me know the honest truth, also would you guys recommend plumbing or HVAC. I do not mind hard work, I just want to get into a field with job security and growth opprotunities. Thanks for any input.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

What was your MOS?

By 40, if you're good, you'll be a Master, depending on what state you live in. I worked with an apprentice who was 32 when starting.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Not too old.. We have apprentices older then you. I was 27 when I started. With your military background, check out the United Associations veterans in piping (VIP) often times they start you out at 2nd or 3rd year rate.. Instead of 1st year.. So anywhere from $17-24/hr where I live


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm almost ready for taking my journeyman test and I'm your age. We just had a guy my age or a couple years older start fresh as an apprentice. You are not too old at all as long as you have the right attitude and don't mind hard work.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mike1986 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you all..... My MOS is 13P, Rocket Field Artillery. Not a huge need for it in the civilan sector.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Same boat brother. 6531, Avation Ordnance. American Airlines doesn't load any explosives except CADs.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

mike1986 said:


> I am hoping to get opinions based on experience. I am in the Army and have been for 11 years. I will be getting out next year and I am considering going into plumbing or HVAC. I do have concerns that being 31 when I get out I will be viewed as too old to be an apprentice. Please let me know the honest truth, also would you guys recommend plumbing or HVAC. I do not mind hard work, I just want to get into a field with job security and growth opportunities. Thanks for any input.


I think about 99 years would be too old :whistling2:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

No way, your big advantage is the life experience you've gained over the teenagers getting into the trade. We have many apprentices in there 30s, 40s and 50s.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

29 here and a 4th year apprentice. I should have been done but that was my stupid fault for letting a master pay me under the table. One piece of advice, always have your hours documented.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you will do fine at 32... you probably have a great work ethic being in the military for 11 years, so you will be way ahead of the kids who have to look at their phones every 2 minutes and text their girl freinds......


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> you will do fine at 32... you probably have a great work ethic being in the military for 11 years, so you will be way ahead of the kids who have to look at their phones every 2 minutes and text their girl freinds......


I can't believe that you just assumed that their significant other's gender is female. Their "girlfriends" could be identifying as a tree, cat, dog, or manbearpig. :laughing:


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I had a 39-year-old first year working for me on a large industrial job. he worked up in the paper mills prior. You will be fine.

Thanks for your service and all the guys on here that have served.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mike1986 said:


> I am hoping to get opinons based on experience. I am in the Army and have been for 11 years. I will be getting out next year and I am considering going into plumbing or HVAC. I do have concerns that being 31 when I get out I will be viewed as too old to be an apprentice. Please let me know the honest truth, also would you guys recommend plumbing or HVAC. I do not mind hard work, I just want to get into a field with job security and growth opprotunities. Thanks for any input.


*I'm 79 going to 80 in a couple of months don't work anymore but I still am learning every day ... just like an apprentice the trick is "never forget what you learn" unless the guy teaching was wrong ... 
*


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Your fine. With the training and work ethic you have in the military will be great for you and your employer.

After about 45 though, you be giving praise to the "gods of Ibuprofen" though. You will still have time to get 30 years in a decent pension.

Yes, make sure whoever you are employed with has you entered with your State as an apprentice. You can get your 4 years in and test. I would advise to go the Union route (which I didn't for some time), they tend to have the best training and a chance at a pension. If a smaller company make sure of a 401K at least.

I am not sure If any State requires a license for HVAC work. But most States require a license for Plumbing which is an advantage.

I started at 22 and am turning 60 this month. Like I said after 45 you start feeling the pain and slowness (at least I did). Years ago I started inspecting part time (about 27 or 28 years). I put my tools up about 11 years ago and inspect, plan review, deal with ADA, etc. full time. Much less taxing of the body.

A good field that can't be outsourced.

As a side note, the International Code Council (which composes all the building codes) are seeing all fields of inspectors getting much older. It is projected that within 10 years there will be a severe shortage of inspectors. Most municipalities hiring want "certified" inspectors in all trades or at least a few to start. This is a whole different means to get certified than an apprenticeship and may be accomplished part time without joining a Union. Just self study & testing. Much easier on the body.

If anyone or your kids in college may be interested PM me. Starting pays are near 30 to 35 thousand, usually great insurance and benefits. All the way to Master Code Professionals who pull in 60 to 90 thousand, depending on training.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Oorgnid said:


> I can't believe that you just assumed that their significant other's gender is female. Their "girlfriends" could be identifying as a tree, cat, dog, or manbearpig. :laughing:





well if he or she or it was in the military they could also be transgender or just plain old gay too....or maybe straight... 
how the hell would I know??.

Just giving the guy the benefit of the doubt... 

I suppose that is awful racist or ****-phobic of me....
I guess I got to get in line with the times we now live in...

naaaaaaa no way ..... ..


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 4, 2017)

Never too old if you have the right attitude!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

HotDawg said:


> Never too old if you have the right attitude!




I think that I already have the right attitude, the same attitude I have always had... 

.if you like sucking dic/ that is ok with me..:whistling2:

just dont expect me to join in just to look politically correct.......:no::no:..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

HotDawg
Need to Introduce yourself to the community where can welcome you to the Zone

http://www.plumbingzone.com why-post-intro


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Well he almost did. He didn't start a new thread on the intro page. But his first post here is really an intro.


----------



## c_t_p (Sep 14, 2017)

HotDawg said:


> Never too old if you have the right attitude!




Timeless phrase right there. Without the right attitude . . . may as well stay in bed and watch game show re-runs every day.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I started when I was 22. I'm 41 now. that old saying is still very true. It's never too late. You only need two tools. Drive and ambition.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I just helped a buddy get in my local as an apprentice and he is 37.


----------



## Wes.booth (Sep 20, 2017)

Never too old but i have a 50 year old apprentice with me and I'm 32 and have been a master since 26. He doesnt want to run jobs and doesnt take any initiative. I wonder why hes even wasting time going to school. But if the drive and willingness is there its all good.

Theres also a physical aspect as well. Plumbing is extremely physical and if youre limited by being an old piece of crap its like why bother.

No offense to all you old people out there


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Enjoy it while you can youngster because one day you will be the 50 year old. I am glad i got into the design side 12 years ago, much easier on the body.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wes.booth said:


> Theres also a physical aspect as well. Plumbing is extremely physical and if youre limited by being an old piece of crap its like why bother.
> 
> No offense to all you old people out there


HEY...... I resemble that remark........

Started in 1977, 3 knee surgeries (one a total replacement), a shoulder rebuild on one side, a full reverse shoulder replacement on the other side, tools put up about 11 years ago. For sure our trade will beat the crap out of you. Wait until you hit your mid 40's. You will be paying homage to the gods of ibuprofen to. :wallbash:


----------



## Ricky88 (Jan 7, 2018)

GAN said:


> Your fine. With the training and work ethic you have in the military will be great for you and your employer.
> 
> After about 45 though, you be giving praise to the "gods of Ibuprofen" though. You will still have time to get 30 years in a decent pension.
> 
> ...


Would going into service repair also be a good idea when one hits mid forties?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Ricky88 said:


> Would going into service repair also be a good idea when one hits mid forties?


 Service would be a wiser choice than drilling vent holes in pine wood for the rest of your life..

we used to run like mad dogs doing new construction and re-modle work...
and eventually wore ourselves out doing it....wore out trucks, tools and employees too... 

.on occasion I will take on some new construction work just to remind myself why I gave it all up years ago....it is for someone under 25 to do .....

Then you add up what you made in profit (or did not make) for what you did to your body and you realize that the easier money is in the service work.... 

On occasion, the service end can be taxing too, like with frozen pipes and running up and down stairs all day 

service is good :biggrin:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree. More money in service generally, unless you go big.

I didn't care much for it myself. Never knew when you may get off, all sorts of potential different hours. I would get the Grandma who wanted to pay in pennies or payments. I never had the heart to stick to my bill.

Anyone can do new installations, the basics can be down in a few months for most residential application. Repair and service take more knowledge.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GAN said:


> I agree. More money in service generally, unless you go big.
> 
> I didn't care much for it myself. Never knew when you may get off, all sorts of potential different hours. I would get the Grandma who wanted to pay in pennies or payments. I never had the heart to stick to my bill.
> 
> Anyone can do new installations, the basics can be down in a few months for most residential application. Repair and service take more knowledge.




there is something else about service, 
you have to be a people person---- you have to like to talk to people and be personable.... you cant be some whiny , grumpy sour puss and expect to make it far in a service business..... it just wont work ... the customers wont ask for you back again....

I knew one fellow that had a family furnace business handed to him but failed at it because no one could stand the little s.o.b.. I had him come to my home one time and I could just feel and see the problem in the smart ass tone in his voice..... They went belly up cause he was a smart ass know -it-all
. 

If you dont like dealing with people, then you need to be on the end of a milwaukee drill making vent holes the rest of your life.....or on the end of a shovel....

everyone has their nitch I guess:wink:.


----------

